#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Carnaval geluidswagen

## banaan333

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]hier de vraag weer :Smile: [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]vraag was:[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]we hebben een geluidswagen met carnaval (dat is een vrachtwagenwagen die hele dag rond tourt en elke dag naar pleinfeeste gaat)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]en we hadden de volgende set aangeboden gekregen voor een mooi prijsje:[/FONT]

[LEFT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]RCF TT+ Line Array systeem, 39KW [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Bestaande uit:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]12x TTL topkast[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]8x TTS28[/FONT][/LEFT]
[FONT=Arial]Inclusief ground-stack hardware[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]+[/FONT]

[LEFT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]AD/Renkus Heinz Infill set, 9,6KW [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Bestaande uit:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]4x Audience Delight SP218B Subwoofers[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]4x Renkus Heinz FRS-151 Topkasten[/FONT][/LEFT]
[FONT=Arial]1x EAW versterkerrack[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]vragen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]gaat dit hard zowel dichtbij als veraf?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]en heb je fatsoenlijk geluid want er is ons verteld dat dit b merk is.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]wat voor aggregaat zou je hiervoor nodig hebben, 45- 60 kva?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]gr[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit is genoeg voor een feestzaal van 3000 man dus denk wel dat het hard en ver genoeg gaat. :EEK!: 
De materialen die je opnoemt vragen overigens wel een behoorlijke dosis vakkennis om er een behoorlijk geluid uit te krijgen.

----------


## banaan333

dat het ver ging had ik alwel gedacht, maar het moet ook hard& goed geluid zijn als je 1 meter voor de boxen staat. en dat is bij line array toch niet/ minder?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik wil er niet op een meter afstand voor staan.... :EEK!:

----------


## banaan333

okee mooi:P
de reden dat ik dit vraag is, dat de verhuurder natuurlijk zegt dat het goed spul is.
maar een vriend van mij had gehoord dat het b merk is en dat je dan niet het gewenste effect krijgt met (deze) line array. daarom dat ik twijfelde wie moet ik nu geloven...

----------


## Big Bang

Wat moet je in vredes naam met een line array op een wagen? Neem imo liever een fatsoenlijk frontloaded of hoorngeladen systeem...

Niet dat ik beweer dat je er geen fatsoenlijk geluid uit kunt krijgen hoor, maar met minder kan het ook prima imo.

----------


## renevanh

Welke idioot zet er nou bijna 50KW aan geluid op een carnavalswagen...  :Confused: 

Sorry hoor, maar misschien is het handig even uit te zoeken wat carnaval is, wat je budget is en wat een dergelijk achterlijk installatie met de oren van een ieder er omheen doet...

----------


## BvE

Ik ga mee met de mening van Renevanh. En ik zou een professional opzoeken voor deze klus, en niet zelf het wiel gaan lopen uitvinden. Want als ik het zo begrijp is er voldoende budget daarvoor.

----------


## banaan333

we waren ook niet op zoek naar deze set, maar het werd ons aangeboden en dan is het wel de moeite waard om hier naar te kijken  :Smile: 

mijn vragen zijn beantwoord dus van mij part mag de topic dicht

gr

----------


## Whitefarmer

> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]yo iedereen bedankt voor de moeite![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial]ik heb andwoorde op mijn vragen[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial]gr[/FONT]



Volgens mij mis ik het begin van dit topic, bovenstaand is bij mij thread #1.

----------


## 4uss

Misschien inderdaad handig om de originele vraag te laten staan, dan kunnen mensen met een soortgelijke vraag dit in de toekomst teruglezen.

Ontopic:
50kW op een wagen? Dan moet je ook wel een heel dik aggregaat meezeulen, en die maakt dan weer zoveel lawaai dat je inderdaad een hoop geluid nodig hebt om dat te overstemmen ;-)

----------


## speakertech

> Misschien inderdaad handig om de originele vraag te laten staan, dan kunnen mensen met een soortgelijke vraag dit in de toekomst teruglezen.
> 
> Ontopic:
> 50kW op een wagen? Dan moet je ook wel een heel dik aggregaat meezeulen, en die maakt dan weer zoveel lawaai dat je inderdaad een hoop geluid nodig hebt om dat te overstemmen ;-)



Gisteren nog naast een aggregaat gestaan van de kermis in Woerden, was slechts 250KVA, maar die dingen zij  zowat fluisterstil. Ik weet niet wat voor aggregaten jullie willen gebruiken, maar zo'n chinees ding van de makro van 199 euris mag je ook niets van verwachten.... :Big Grin: 

Speakertech

----------


## banaan333

> Misschien inderdaad handig om de originele vraag te laten staan, dan kunnen mensen met een soortgelijke vraag dit in de toekomst teruglezen.
> 
> Ontopic:
> 50kW op een wagen? Dan moet je ook wel een heel dik aggregaat meezeulen, en die maakt dan weer zoveel lawaai dat je inderdaad een hoop geluid nodig hebt om dat te overstemmen ;-)



ja klopt heb je helemaal gelijk in! de vraag staat er weer.

en aggregaten zijn tegenwoordig redelijk stil dus dat zou geen probleem moeten zijn

----------


## stainz

Redelijk stil? Wij huren altijd bij bredenoord en je moet echt op de panelen kijken of ie aan staat als je je geluid aan hebt want je hoort ze dan echt niet.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Welke idioot zet er nou bijna 50KW aan geluid op een carnavalswagen... 
> 
> Sorry hoor, maar misschien is het handig even uit te zoeken wat carnaval is, wat je budget is en wat een dergelijk achterlijk installatie met de oren van een ieder er omheen doet...



Voor velen is dit inmiddels carnaval. Ik sta zelf met 4kW in een zaal, tijdens de optocht op een laag pitje (achtergrond muziek) te draaien. Als er dan aan de voorkant (>30M) van de zaal dergelijke wagens passeren, kan ik het beter maar helemaal uitzetten. Er zijn niet voor niets gemeenten met beperkingen in max. te produceren geluids nivos in de weer, soms gaat het helemaal nergens meer over. Leuk ook voor andere deelnemers, line array voor of achter op de wagen, en de eerste zoveel wagens kunnen hun "beperkte set" beter uitzetten.
Ik heb vroeguh (>25 jaar geleden) zelf nog carnavalswagens gebouwd met 4 grote 100V hoorns hoog op de wagen gemonteerd, gevoed door een aggregaatje, toen kregen we al klachten dat het volgens velen te hard ging. Het referentie kader is iets of wat veranderd door de jaren heen.

Ben toch wel benieuwd in welke gemeente banaan333 mee doet? Toevallig niet met de De Willy Wally Dweiltoer...

----------


## Kasper

@DJ Antoon:

Vind ik nou helemaal niet gek dat je daar klachten over kreeg :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Laten we aub. niet bij elk topic over carnaval deze discussie weer naar voren halen.
Anders wordt het allemaal wel erg eentonig...
Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Timo Beckman

carnaval=eentonig

----------


## frederic

> carnaval=eentonig



Zolang er veel bier is, valt dat zo niet op.

----------


## jenny

RCF is helemaal geen B merk.RCF hoort bij een van de beste merken ter wereld , toch zeker de TT reeks.Kijk maar eens welke top merken RCF spaekers gebruikt in hun systemen.

----------


## djspeakertje

En dat geldt ook voor de renkus heinz/AD/EAW set!

----------


## banaan333

dus ik kan ervanuit gaan dat dit goede kwaliteit geluid levert en hard zowel vanaf 1 meter van de boxen als bv 20 meter?

----------


## Big Bang

Nope, daar kun je niet vanuit gaan, dat staat of valt met de systeem tech. Bovendien zie ik nog steeds niet in wat je met een line-array op een wagen moet, ik denk dat je onnodig veel geld kwijt bent aan zo'n set...

----------


## banaan333

dat valt dus reuze mee we krijgen een enorme korting op deze set.
de enige reden waarom line array niet fijn is voor een wagen is de prijs?

dus het is volledig afhankelijk van hoe de set ingesteld word?

----------


## goldsound

Ik snap nog steeds niet echt wat de bedoeling is van deze wagen, vertel eens wat er nu precies bij jullie met carnaval gaat gebeuren

----------


## steed

> Ik snap nog steeds niet echt wat de bedoeling is van deze wagen, vertel eens wat er nu precies bij jullie met carnaval gaat gebeuren



Nee ik snap het ook niet echt helemaal en ben je niet gebonden aan het aantal dB per geluidswagen? Dat is nl bij ons wel het geval. Ik denk als iemand gehoorbeschadiging oploopt, wie is er dan aansprakelijk...  :Confused: 

Wij doen ook regelmatig carnavals wagens op elke hoek een 12" top en elke hoek een  enkel 18" sub en dat is meer dan genoeg, men stuurt nog niet eens voor de helft uit.  We hebben nog nooit klachten gehad. 450W@8Ohm per top en 1250W@4Ohm sub. 

ik vind bovenstaande al veel, maar goed wie ben ik  :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik denk dat je niet echt fijn op die wagen kunt gaan staan . Een line array schiet zeker op het laag mid ook naar achteren . Daar je gaat ground stacken (neem ik aan) krijg je aan de achterkant ook een bult aan energie op de wagen en op een dusdanig level dat je mij er maar niet voor moet bellen . Carnaval is hoe dan ook al niet mijn feestje (tenzij het zuid amerikaans is) maar als mijn oren er dan ook nog vanaf getoetert worden is de lol echt ver te zoeken .
Dan ook nog infill ellende a een kleine 10 kw . Het is vragen om een enkele reis oor specialist voor een gehoor apparaat en waarschijnlijk behoorlijk wat klachten van mensen die per ongelijk in de straal van die kasten terecht komen . Om maar te zwijgen over de andere wagen die mee doen aan dit "feestje".
Vrienden zul je denk ik niet maken in februari

----------


## renevanh

Heeft de verhuurder wel door dat het hier om een wagen gaat en niet om een podium voor 5000 man??

----------


## MusicSupport

> dat valt dus reuze mee we krijgen een enorme korting op deze set.
> de enige reden waarom line array niet fijn is voor een wagen is de prijs?
> 
> dus het is volledig afhankelijk van hoe de set ingesteld word?



De reden dat je zoveel korting krijgt is omdat het een B merk is. 

En nee dit bedoel ik niet grappig.

De realiteit is hard; RCF is een goede terug opkomende speler met kwalitatief goede luidsprekers en ontwerpen maar staat bij de grote jongens niet als A merk te boek.

Daarnaast; wat een vlag op een modderschuit: een complete line array op een carnavalswagen... Ik hoop dat ze je eruit trekken wegens geluidsoverlast want dit slaat nergens op.

Of rijdt dit een zo'n boerendorp rond waar ze niet weten wat een carnavalswagen/carnaval is.
Nee dat is geen platte kar met speakers en wat leuke versiering.

Ga een keer in Prinsenbeek kijken; dan weet je wat carnavalswagens zijn.

----------


## salsa

> De reden dat je zoveel korting krijgt is omdat het een B merk is. 
> 
> En nee dit bedoel ik niet grappig.
> 
> De realiteit is hard; RCF is een goede terug opkomende speler met kwalitatief goede luidsprekers en ontwerpen maar staat bij de grote jongens niet als A merk te boek.



RCF is 1 van de meest toegepaste luidspreker merk in diverse merken en systemen.
De laatste jaren is RCF zelf ook stevig aan het ontwerpen geslagen om een markt positie in de grotere systemen te krijgen.

Maar om nu RCF aan te schrijven als een B merk vind ik echt niet op z'n plaats, vraag ik me dan af wat jij weet over systemen..

Beetje rare opmerking..

Dave

----------


## MusicSupport

> RCF is 1 van de meest toegepaste luidspreker merk in diverse merken en systemen.
> De laatste jaren is RCF zelf ook stevig aan het ontwerpen geslagen om een markt positie in de grotere systemen te krijgen.
> 
> Maar om nu RCF aan te schrijven als een B merk vind ik echt niet op z'n plaats, vraag ik me dan af wat jij weet over systemen..
> 
> Beetje rare opmerking..
> 
> Dave



Ik had niet anders verwacht dan dat er mensen zo zouden reageren. (Men houdt niet van tegen heilige huisjes schoppen)

Ik zeg dus NIET dat RCF slecht is of een slechte merk is! 

Ik weet ook dat heel veel PA merken RCF gebruiken in hun kasten en dat het een grote speler is op de markt van luidspreker ontwerp
Het gaat om het PA merk RCF zelf. 
De grote merken A merken zijn toch echt Meyer, L'Acoustics, d&b, Adamson,...

En nee RCF hoort daar (nog) niet bij.

Niet geheel toevallig hangen de wat hogere prijzen samen met de wat gerenomeerdere merken omdat zij hun R&D verder doorvoeren dan andere merken.

Persoonlijk vind ik dat RCF bijv. met de dB Tech T4 array topkast goed de markt aan het beroeren is; en de klank is ook nog eens aardig te noemen voor een kastje van dat formaat. Nogmaals een goede terug opkomende serieuze speler
Maar ik ben nog nooit blij geworden van een ART luidspreker. En ik kan mijn smaak goed loslaten; ik hoor gewoon technische tekortkomingen die ik bij de topmerken niet hoor.

Nu kan ik over de TT Line Array niet oordelen want in NL ben ik die nog nooit tegengekomen; blijkbaar wel in de verhuur anders was de TS er niet mee gekomen. Duidelijk mikt RCF hiermee op een hogere markt dus kan dit wel als professioneel worden beschouwd maar dat maakt het geen A merk line array cabinet zoals een K1, J-serie of Y10

(En nu goed lezen voor het reageren!)

@ TS: Welk type TTL kast gaat het om?

----------


## frederic

> Ik had niet anders verwacht dan dat er mensen zo zouden reageren.
> 
> Ik zeg dus NIET dat RCF slecht is of een slechte merk is! 
> 
> Ik weet ook dat heel veel PA merken RCF gebruiken in hun kasten en dat het een grote speler is op de markt van luidspreker ontwerp
> Het gaat om het PA merk RCF zelf. 
> De grote merken A merken zijn toch echt* Meyer, L'Acoustics, d&b, Adamson,...*
> 
> En nee RCf hoort daar niet bij.



En wat als die merken al eens een bestelling durven plaatsen bij RCF voor het leveren van drivers?  :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

> En wat als die merken al eens een bestelling durven plaatsen bij RCF voor het leveren van drivers?



Dat gebeurt ongetwijfeld; niks mis mee toch; de kast eromheen en de techniek in de hoorn (dankzij goede R&D) maken dat merk tot een A merk.

Echter draait bijv. Adamson op eigen luidsprekers, d&b hoofdzakelijk op B&C en vroeger op wat Fane. Wellicht gebruikt L'Acoustics wat RCF. Van Meyer lijkt me het sterk dat ze hun spullen uit Italie betrekken; hoewel de fabriek wellicht in China zal staan...)

----------


## Big Bang

> Maar ik ben nog nooit blij geworden van een ART luidspreker.



Art is ook een goedkopere lijn natuurlijk. Maarrrr, slightly offtopic: heb je het hierbij ook over de de art7 serie?

----------


## qvt

Ik ben het toch wel met Musicsupport eens, RCF is gewoon erg goed maar 99% van de professionele markt ziet RCF nog steeds als B-merk.

Maar om ff terug ontopic te gaan : Ik denk dat je beter af bent met een conventionele set, de afstraling van een line-array is nou eenmaal vrij ongelukkig voor het doel wat je in gedachten hebt.

----------


## banaan333

hoi,

we hebben voor een andere (normaal/ conventioneel of hoe je dat ook noemt) set gekozen.
ook vooral omdat je met line array toch best veel overlast kan veroorzaken, en het een risico is of het wel het juiste effect geeft.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> hoi,
> 
> we hebben voor een andere (normaal/ conventioneel of hoe je dat ook noemt) set gekozen.
> ook vooral omdat je met line array toch best veel overlast kan veroorzaken, en het een risico is of het wel het juiste effect geeft.



Heel verstandig, maar nu is nog niet duidelijk waar je er ergens mee rond gaat rijden?

En voor degene die 100V systemen bij voorbaat al afkraakt, dat waren enorme conische hoorns met zware RCF (JA rcf) drivers erop die gewoon erg acceptabel klonken, en niet over de nek gingen zoals de meeste. 

In mijn ogen hoort het doel van een geluidsinstallatie op een carnavalswagen te zijn: geluid te produceren voor de mensen die er naar staan te kijken. Dus niet voor 100 meter verderop. In nederland rijden (in tegenstelling tot brazilie ik ben daar ooit voor een set met carnaval geweest) de wagens vrij dicht op elkaar. Wat moet je dan met een linearray vraag ik me af? Lekker geluid uitrichten als er vervolgens 50 man staat te springen, of je rijd een bultje op...

----------


## banaan333

zoals ik al zei rijden wij niet rond in optochten, we hebben een vrachtwagen met geluid erop, op de vrachtwagen komen 80 man en die kunnen dan zuipen en muziek luistere op onze wagen, met onze wagen rijden wij naar pleinfeesten zo komen er een hoop wagen bij elkaar die worden aan elkaar gesloten worden, dit zijn feesten voor duizend(en) mensen en daarom dus die set. 

voorbeelden van een plein feesten: 
YouTube - Omroep Brabant, Carnaval en Route bij Gessel Open Air 2010, Moergestel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2BBSt85TR8&feature=fvst

dit is dus een heel ander carnaval dat naast het traditonele carnaval word geviert, dit is meer voor jeugd etc.

zo word het gwn geviert hier, je kunt het leuk vinden of niet...

----------


## MusicXtra

In dat geval kun je met een line-array wel de nodige problemen verwachten.
Om daar fatsoenlijk geluid uit te krijgen dien je de kasten uiterst precies te richten, één of twee graden verkeerd en de mussen vallen van de dakgoten terwijl het publiek niets hoort. De kans daarop is dus levensgroot wanneer je de vrachtwagen compleet met line-array gaat verplaatsen.
En een line-array voor zoveel mensen werkt pas goed wanneer je hoogte hebt. Die hoogte mis je al waardoor vooraan het bloed uit je oren komt en er achteraan geen geluid meer over is de in-fill set heb je dus al echt niet nodig.
Beter doe je eraan gewoon een stapeltje conventionele kasten te stacken en die hele line-array niet te gebruiken.
Overigens vraag ik me wel af of een ieder die een uitgesproken mening heeft over line-array's die mening ook uit eigen ervaring heeft gevormd.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Sorry hoor maar dit heeft toch totaaaaaaaal niks met carnaval te maken? Gewoon mensen die niks te doen hebben gaan maar een weiland afhuren met trailers die geladne zijn met een dikke PA en gassen maar.

Die line array is ook zwaar overdreven. Wij gebruiken zelf meestal 2 15"/2" toppen met een enkel 18" subje en nog wat losse speaketjes zoals een 12" topje voor achter op de wagen. Wij vinden gezelligheid met carnaval belangrijker dan dat het geluid hard moet. En dat er mooie wagens met de optocht meedoen. 

Ieder zijn manier om carnaval te vieren he :Wink: !!

----------


## BvE

Nogmaals,

ik zou geen line array inhuren. Ongeacht de korting die je krijgt. Zoek eens naar alternatieven. En huur een tech in.

Groeten Bart

----------


## NesCio01

Gelet op het feit dat het plaatsen en instellen
van een line-array een vak apart is, 
denk ik dat, zoals ik het gebruik zie op
youtube, je het best ter plaatse de vrachtwagen
kunt parkeren en daar dan het line-array kunt
plaatsen en instellen (afregelen) en hierna niet meer
verkassen dus.

Je weet dan zeker dat e.e.a. goed staat/hangt.

_Zag ik een slimmerd met een soundbarrier?
_
grtz

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ging het over Carnaval, of was het gewoon een DANCE feest?!?

Lekker allemaal verschillende wagens met verschillende systemen (faseproblemen), dat kan nooit lekker gaan klinken! (tenzij je op doodbloedafstand van de speakers staat)

----------


## 4AC

Bij de jeugd komt tegenwoordig het feest pas los als de muziek ook echt hard staat. Men weet dat het kan (technisch gezien), en wil dat ook. Er zijn namelijk onder de jeugd twee soorten feesten, naar mijn ervaring:
- Feesten waarin de muziek een primaire rol speelt, waar gedanst wil worden, waar iedereen los gaat, waar meer drank (=omzet) wordt genuttigt
- Feesten waarin de muziek een secundaire rol speelt, het draait om het praten, bijkletsen, grappig doen, het cafe-idee
En hoe bereik je dat de muziek een primaire rol speelt? JUIST: veel db's. Als je lichaam meetrilt op de beat dan sta je al snel zelf ook te dansen op die beat.

Ga maar eens in een discotheek staan met als publiek jongeren van 16-25 jr. Als je daar met een 90db geluidslimiet aan komt zetten dan gaat het publiek echt NIET los. Daar zijn trillende bassen voor nodig.

Dat is misschien jammer, jammer voor de oren, jammer voor de onbenullige systemen die er gehuurt/gekocht moeten worden, maar het is zo.

Sterker nog; er zijn fabrikanten en bedrijven die 'trillende vloeren' ontwikkeld hebben om diezelfde sensatie- en beleving aan het publiek mee te geven zonder het (te) hard te hoeven zetten. De platen trillen mee op de beat, waardoor er makkelijker gedanst wordt, iedereen komt los, er wordt een biertje meer besteld, etcetera.

Hoe gek het ook mag klinken, als je op zo'n plein met 90db geluid aan komt zetten dan is al het volk er binnen no-time weer weg. En wat het doel is dat al die jongeren daar op een plein staan? Saamhorigheid, gezelligheid, samen komen met leeftijdsgenoten, vrienden en vriendinnetjes zien te vinden, dat kan iedereen toch wel bedenken lijkt me. Het gaat hier om een soort 'mobiel festival' waar het podium naar een plek toegereden wordt en het publiek volgt. Of andersom.

Zo schat ik de situatie in.

Mvg,

Teun

PS: KORTOM: wanneer de muziek overheerst -en dus hard staat- creeer je het soort feest waar zowel de organisatie als het publiek naar op zoek is

----------


## frederic

het wordt mij hier allemaal wat duister.
Ene keer hebben we het over carnaval, andere keer over dancefeest, andere keer rijd de wagen rond, andere keer blijft ze gewoon op een vast punt staan?

Zou het mogelijk zijn wat meer te blijven bij de feiten van de TS?

----------


## daveyb

In Maasmechelen zie je dit ook... Complete line arrays.
Komen wij aanzetten met Peavey 118 en 115 + DBtjes..

----------


## banaan333

> En wat het doel is dat al die jongeren daar op een plein staan? Saamhorigheid, gezelligheid, samen komen met leeftijdsgenoten, vrienden en vriendinnetjes zien te vinden, dat kan iedereen toch wel bedenken lijkt me. Het gaat hier om een soort 'mobiel festival' waar het podium naar een plek toegereden wordt en het publiek volgt. Of andersom.



juist  :Smile:  en het publiek volgt.

oke nu hebben we een andere set dan line array gevonden, hier wil ik ook even jullie mening over horen:

[FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]BEYMA SUBBAS 800 WATT x 12[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]TOPKAST ZECK FULLRANGE 1000 WATT x 8[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]QSC VERSTERKER PLX 2402 x 10[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica]is dit iets, of is dit ook b merk?[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica]is dit een goed harde set voor onze doeleinde?[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica]gr[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ah, ik stond ook op het verkeerde been, dus jullie rijden niet met de muziek op standje oorlog  :Wink: . Het eerste filmpje bij het draaiboompje in moergestel voor de deur, gaan jullie daar ook naar toe? Ik draai zelf wel lekker in de pierrewaaiers residentie zelf, lekker binnen, voor jong en oud. Maar heel veel plezier. Misschien de topic titel aanpassen naar carnavals festival of carnaval open air dance party.  :Smile: 

Over de andere set, alles staat of valt met goede amps, processing en een goede afregeling. Speakers zijn weliswaar een belangrijk onderdeel maar niet het enige. Het is niet van ik gooi een hoop speakers op een wagen en als het nog te weinig is, dan nog maar wat infill erbij, als je pech hebt gaat het niet eens harder. Ik heb zelf eens gehoord dat er iets van 4 wagens door gekoppeld waren op een plein. Tja, mooie dooie spots waren er, stond er zeker minimaal 1 uit fase tov de rest.  :EEK!:  Degene die het regelde wist waarschijnlijk absoluut niet hoe of wat...

De eerder geopperde pro man erbij halen tijdens die dag lijkt me nog niet zo verkeerd... Overleg eens met het beoogde verhuur bedrijf.

----------


## BvE

> juist  en het publiek volgt.
> 
> oke nu hebben we een andere set dan line array gevonden, hier wil ik ook even jullie mening over horen:
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]BEYMA SUBBAS 800 WATT x 12[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]TOPKAST ZECK FULLRANGE 1000 WATT x 8[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Helvetica]QSC VERSTERKER PLX 2402 x 10[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica]is dit iets, of is dit ook b merk?[/FONT]
> ...



Met B merken is niks mis. Zeker niet gezien het publiek dat erop afkomt. Deze set lijkt mij beter (ook al zijn jouw gegeven specificaties erg mager, geef het type speaker, daar hebben we veel meer aan)

----------


## cobi

Misschien dat ik iets mis maar...

Line Array's op een carnavalswagen: 
-Is daar ruimte voor dan? Moet een carnavalswagen niet gewoon een mooi gebouwde wagen zijn zonder zwarte kasten die in de weg staan?
-Is het nodig dan? Hoever moet je komen denk je? Ik zou gokken op een 10 a 15 meter. Daar hoef je het dus niet voor te doen.

De discussie of RCF een A of een B merk is, who cares! Het is carnaval, ik zou iig niet mijn duurste/nieuwste spullen op een carnavalswagen gebruiken.

Stel jezelf eens de vraag: 'wat wil ik met het geluid bereiken'

Piepende oren, chagrijnig kijkend publiek, boze carnavals verenigingen, gemeenten die beperkingen gaan opleggen? Dan zou ik inderdaad zoveel mogelijk PA opstapelen op een wagen. Het liefst ook zonder dat er een nuchtere geluidstechnisch onderlegde tech bij is, dan weer je iig dat het hard en slecht klinkt.

Wil je gewoon een gezellige optocht waar je zelf nog terug mag komen? Met publiek wat jou ook graag terug ziet komen en waar je ook nog geld overhoud om uit te geven aan bier, frikadellen en andere carnavaleske versnaperingen: Hou het dan simpel....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Misschien dat ik iets mis maar...
> 
> Moet een carnavalswagen niet gewoon een mooi gebouwde wagen zijn zonder zwarte kasten die in de weg staan?



Ja je mist iets, ik stond ook in het begin van dit topic op het verkeerde been, deze wagens staan op een plein, parkeerplaats of weiland met veel (dans)volk ervoor, DJ op de wagen en vervolgens gas erop. Deze wagens hebben geen carnavals thema. Soms staat er een bar oid op de wagen een hok waar ze op in staan, een aggregaat en een hoop luidsprekers. Het is eigenlijk meer een soort dance parade achtig iets. Toch wel populair onder de jeugd hier in midden brabant. Zie ook de eerder aangehaalde you tube filmpjes.

----------


## frederic

> Met B merken is niks mis. Zeker niet gezien het publiek dat erop afkomt. Deze set lijkt mij beter (ook al zijn jouw gegeven specificaties erg mager, geef het type speaker, daar hebben we veel meer aan)



[FONT=Verdana]Ik geloof niet meer in de verschillen ten gronde tussen "A en B merken"[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ga je een zoveel betere mix neerzetten met een D&B set dan een RCF TT set?
Reden is dat de kwaliteit van speakers de laatste 10 jaar spectaculair gestegen is. Ook bij de iets "goedkopere" merken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Enig argument is de restwaarde, en smaak kwa klankbeeld.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als ik die nieuwe klankkasten hoor van rcf TT serie, dan kan ik niet zeggen dit is een "B" merk. Voor velen zit het een "B" merk tussen de oren als vooroordeel. En ik heb het niet over de klank, maar over een vooroordeel, van niet willen horen.[/FONT]

Ten gronde: Ik zie het niet zitten line array in te zetten op een rijdende carnaval wagen. en zie er ook het nut niet van in. Een line array is ontworpen om een zo goed mogelijke spreiding te bekomen over een vast terrein. Die spreiding wordt dan ook telkens herberekend. Bij een rijdende wagen, veranderd het terrein steeds,  dus zal dat op niet veel trekken. het zal de meerprijs niet verantwoorden.

----------


## bones2001

Lezen is nog een hele kunst, pffff :Cool:

----------


## salsa

> Sorry hoor maar dit heeft toch totaaaaaaaal niks met carnaval te maken? Gewoon mensen die niks te doen hebben gaan maar een weiland afhuren met trailers die geladne zijn met een dikke PA en gassen maar.
> 
> Die line array is ook zwaar overdreven. Wij gebruiken zelf meestal 2 15"/2" toppen met een enkel 18" subje en nog wat losse speaketjes zoals een 12" topje voor achter op de wagen. Wij vinden gezelligheid met carnaval belangrijker dan dat het geluid hard moet. En dat er mooie wagens met de optocht meedoen. 
> 
> Ieder zijn manier om carnaval te vieren he!!



Ik nodig je uit om met Carnaval naar Aruba te komen, jullie weten niet wat je ziet!! :Big Grin: 

Line Array's op trailers? Ja hoor en nog veel meer!!

Dave

----------


## banaan333

> Misschien dat ik iets mis maar...
> 
> Line Array's op een carnavalswagen: 
> -Is daar ruimte voor dan? Moet een carnavalswagen niet gewoon een mooi gebouwde wagen zijn zonder zwarte kasten die in de weg staan?
> -Is het nodig dan? Hoever moet je komen denk je? Ik zou gokken op een 10 a 15 meter. Daar hoef je het dus niet voor te doen.
> 
> De discussie of RCF een A of een B merk is, who cares! Het is carnaval, ik zou iig niet mijn duurste/nieuwste spullen op een carnavalswagen gebruiken.
> 
> Stel jezelf eens de vraag: 'wat wil ik met het geluid bereiken'
> ...



*de helft van de mensen die hier post moet eerst maar is even heel de topic goed lezen voor ze reageren!*

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Was graag gekomen maar is een beetje ver waterfietsen:P Ja ik geloof het meteen, maar die carnaval die daar gevierd wordt is ook niet te vergelijken als hier in Nederland :Wink: ..

Groetjes!!

----------


## NesCio01

> *de helft van de mensen die hier post moet eerst maar is even heel de topic goed lezen voor ze reageren!*



het kiezen van een topic titel is ook erg moeilijk, niet?

jouw branche van geluidwagen en carnaval is behoorlijk
anders dan het referentiekader van de meesten hier.

Ligt dat aan ons, aan ons referentiekader of aan de titel van 
het topic dat - gelet op ons referentiekader - ons anders doet geloven? 

Maar daarom schreef ik al:
- parkeren die truck
- dan alles installeren en richten over het gehele terrein
- en draaien maar (en niet meer verkassen)

en sluit ik me bij al m'n collegae aan die je advies gaven
om ons in te huren voor advies en het afregelen.
('tKost je wat, maar dan heb je ook wat!)

grtz

----------


## banaan333

> het kiezen van een topic titel is ook erg moeilijk, niet?
> 
> jouw branche van geluidwagen en carnaval is behoorlijk
> anders dan het referentiekader van de meesten hier.
> 
> Ligt dat aan ons, aan ons referentiekader of aan de titel van 
> het topic dat - gelet op ons referentiekader - ons anders doet geloven? 
> 
> Maar daarom schreef ik al:
> ...



mss is de titel niet helemaal handig, maar dat neemt niet weg dat je topic nog moet lezen voor je reageert...

zoals ik ook al eerder in de topic heb gezegd is het plan van de line array van de tafel. we hebben nu een conventionele set (denk ik dat da zo heet).

iig bedankt voor de aanbieding 

gr

----------


## pjadskop productions

Als ik het goed voor heb is het dus een soortement city parade (al dan niet bewegend?)
Ik heb ook ooit aan zoiets meegedaan, en het volume maakt minder uit dan iedereen denkt.
Ik had er 4 W-bins en 2 glijbanen voor bass (zelfbouw bijgehuurd, weet de specs even niet) en 6 zeck toppen van de oude arena reeks, 2 weg aangestuurd met 3 crown MA 1200 op het hoog , 3 2400 op mid (half) en 4 2400 op bas (volledig open). Al een mooi setje, maar de wagen achter ons had een d&b stack staan die ons volledig overtrof.
MAAR (en nu komt het) onze dj's waren stukken beter, hun volk kwam rond onze wagen staan, en na een kwartier of zo, zijn ze aan de andere wagen gaan vragen of het een beetje stiller kon  :Big Grin: , ze hoorden onze muziek liever.
De moraal van het verhaal: de ander wagen had gerust wat mogen uitsparen op het systeem, en dit investeren in de dj's, en het volumeverschil tussen onze wagen en de andere is vanzelf opgelost.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij vraagt TS helemaal niet om verhalen waarom het niet hard zou moeten, hij vraagt slechts of de gegeven set geschikt is om hard mee te gaan. 
Volgens mij gaat ook die tweede set zo hard dat je er niet vlak voor wilt staan. :EEK!:  Of het op afstand nog steeds lekker blijft klinken hangt er heel erg vanaf welk type Zeck topkast je meekrijgt.

----------


## cobi

> Ja je mist iets, ik stond ook in het begin van dit topic op het verkeerde been, deze wagens staan op een plein, parkeerplaats of weiland met veel (dans)volk ervoor, DJ op de wagen en vervolgens gas erop. Deze wagens hebben geen carnavals thema. Soms staat er een bar oid op de wagen een hok waar ze op in staan, een aggregaat en een hoop luidsprekers. Het is eigenlijk meer een soort dance parade achtig iets. Toch wel populair onder de jeugd hier in midden brabant. Zie ook de eerder aangehaalde you tube filmpjes.



Dan had ik iid iets gemist. :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik zou als ik de TS was ook even in de gaten houden hoeveel gewicht je op die carnavalswagen neerzet. 20 kasten plus 10 amps (ik gok 2 rackjes) is een behoorlijke stapel hout, en dan heb je nog geen DJ-apparatuur, licht of infrastructuur die op de trailer staat.

In ingepakte toestand zal het allemaal prima mee kunnen, maar als je het als een 'rijdende' opstelling op wil bouwen die je op lokatie alleen hoeft in te schakelen, dan zou ik wel even opletten dat je trailer niet een beetje topzwaar gaat worden. Je gaat wel met de nodige tonnen aan hardware de openbare weg op.

----------


## djspeakertje

...Met een snelheid van slechts een paar kilometer per uur :Wink: 

Maar die dingen schommelen en schudden alle kanten op, dus zorg dat je de boel goed vastzet en dat de wagen inderdaad niet topzwaar wordt. (de ampracks en evt subs zo laag mogelijk plaatsen)


Succes en veel plezier ermee! Daan (maak je nog wat foto's voor ons?)

----------


## Stoney3K

> ...Met een snelheid van slechts een paar kilometer per uur



Dat maakt voor de RDW en de verzekering natuurlijk weinig uit. Als blijkt dat je met een verkeerd/overbeladen trailer de weg op gaat en er gebeurt iets, dan heb je gewoon een probleem, ongeacht of je nu 2 of 200 kilometer per uur reed (of voor mijn part stilstond).

----------


## MusicXtra

Als er geen problemen zijn, dan bedenken wij ze wel. :Big Grin: 
Een installatie van deze omvang zal totaal niet meer dan 2000 kg wegen waarvan het merendeel (subs, amps) nog laag op de trailer geplaatst zal worden.
Een beetje trailer weegt al snel 10 ton of meer dus echt problemen topzwaar worden geloof ik niet in.

----------


## banaan333

haha, er rijden al jaren vrachtwagens met soortgelijke sets en zelfs nog grotere sets en dan nog 100 man erop rond hier. dus daar word allemaal aan gedacht.

en op zn hardst rijden we zon 40-45 km/uur

de bassen staan gwn op de vloer van de trailer met daarbovenop de toppen,
en de versterkers staan ook gwn op de grond.

dit zou geen problemen moeten leveren

off topic:
djspeakertje wie ben jij xD en is goed zal ik doen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik ben Daan Jonkers,

Ik woon in en vier carnaval in Oldenzaal (dé carnavalsstad van 't Oosten :Smile: ). Ik sta meestal te draaien bij muziekvereniging Semper Crescendo (niet met eigen set, niet eens eigen muziek, maargoed, tis carnaval...)


Op naar 11-11-2010:P, Daan

----------


## banaan333

dacht dat je et tegen mij had:P
veel plezier, daan.
ik heet ook daan vandaar dat ik d8 wie ben jij xD

----------


## Back on Track

Hallo Banaan 33

die Zeck set ken ik volgens mij, het is een set die ik 2 jaar geleden heb mogen horen in Udenhout (jah ook tijdens carnaval) elk jaar wordt deze vanuit belgie gehuurd voor een CV uit het dorp.

Ben ook nog bezig geweest om deze set naar onze wagen te halen, maar helaas is onze groep uit elkaar gevallen  :Frown: 

nu rest me natuurlijk nog de vraag, Waar kom je vandaan (zoiezo middenbrabant aan de hardstyle te zien) en bij welke groep zit je?

----------


## banaan333

okee bij welke cv zat/ zit jij dan?
en is de set fatsoenlijk om flink te knallen?

ik kom uit hilvarenbeek
en zit bij vc de swatsers

gr

----------


## Back on Track

aha, kom je naar U'hout?

jah de set is vooral heel duidelijk....

----------


## banaan333

ja natuurlijk  :Smile: 

maar is die set vergelijkbaar met groepen die bv in udenhout in de kring staan? dan weet ik waarmee ik kan vergelijken. (ik ben niet de geluidsdeskundige uit onze groep vandaar de vele vragen xD)

en bij welke cv zat jij?

----------


## Back on Track

ik weet dat Beter bier die Zeck toppen op de wagen heeft staan, volgens mij maar 4 stuks en dan 10 subs. aan de qsc versterkers....

ik was van CV brak...

misschien kunnen we tijdens carnaval langs de route in U'hout eens afspreken?
vind het wel leuk om de zeck set nog eens te beluisteren!

----------


## 4AC

Nou ben ik toch wel benieuwd om welk type Zeck toppen het hier gaat.
Ik ken Zeck persoonlijk als een merk dat zich wat lager positioneert als de grote jongens, maar daarbij wel gebruik maakt van Electro-Voice componenten.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Back on Track

Volgens mij is het de Arena 215.2

----------


## fkone

Banaan333, als je iets meer wil weten over wat er in Udenhout staat en gaat gebeuren moet je me even contacteren ;-)

----------


## Back on Track

Ik ben daar zoiezo in geintresseerd  :Big Grin: 

dus als banaan het niet doet dan ben ik zoiezo geintresseerd....

----------


## banaan333

nou daar ben ik wel geinterreseerd in, we hebben het hier wel over Mega Outdoor Carnavals Party in udenhout he?

en hoe kan ik jou contacteren?

------------------------------------------------------------------------

nog een andere vraag,
wat zeggen jullie van dit soort boxen(goed/ slecht)?:

[FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT]JBL SRX728S sub 1600W cont, 2x 18 inch[/FONT]
[FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT]JBL SRX715 top 800W rms, 1x15 inch + hoorn[/FONT]
versterker: [FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT]
Crown I-tech 5000HD

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRomanPSMT]gr [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Back on Track

JBL is altijd chill,

maar waar wil je het voor gebruiken?

----------


## salsa

@ Back on Track.. Lees eens dit topic vanaf het begin....

Tsjonge!!

----------


## Back on Track

@Salsa,

hij heeft al een Zeck set voor op de wagen gekozen,

nu vraagt hij wat wij hier van vinden...

----------


## banaan333

ik had voor de zeck set gekozen (maar nog niet vastgelegd, had ik duidelijker in moeten zijn)
en toen kwam die JBL in beeld en wil weten of dat goed spul is.

en mss gaan we daar dan voor. 
*maar wat zouden jullie kiezen, JBL of zeck?* 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
backontrack heb jij dan info over udenhout mega outdoor carnaval party, wij komen daar wel elk jaar. dus elk beetje info is welkom:P

gr

----------


## MusicSupport

Of misschien toch EV....

Of toch wellicht HK Audio?

Maar misschien wordt het wel Dynacord...

Make up your mind! :Embarrassment:

----------


## banaan333

> Of misschien toch EV....
> 
> Of toch wellicht HK Audio?
> 
> Maar misschien wordt het wel Dynacord...
> 
> Make up your mind!



haha:P ja dit is mijn laatste vraag! dan zijn jullie van mij af

----------


## Back on Track

ik kan hier niet veel over zeggen omdat ik alleen de zeck set ken, en dat is gewoon een goeie (en met die qsc amps een betrouwbare) set..

Helaas heb ik hoewel ik al 15 jaar in Udenhout woon geen info over het 4jaar geleden begonnen hardstyle spektakel op het plein...

hopelijk kan Fkone hier wat meer over vertellen omdat ik toch wel heeeel nieuwsgierig ben wat er allemaal in de kring staat dit jaar.

maar even voor de indicatie van mede forumgenoten die nog nooit bij zoiets aanwezig zijn geweest even een korte uitleg.

op een plein van 100 bij 100 gaan zo'n 10 vrachtwagen opleggers staan met allemaal zo'n set als dat hij nu wordt besproken of nog meer...

en dan van 20 tot 24 dacht ik... op de zondag avond komen enkele toppers uit de hardstyle wereld, zoals bijvoorbeeld DBSTF...

hier nog een filmpje om het wat duidelijker te maken...

Overzicht: YouTube - mega outdoor carnavals party 2010 udenhout
Geluid uitzetten: YouTube - Carnaval 2010 Plein udenhout

----------


## Vink

Hallo,

Ik heb voor onze carnavalswagen de keuze tussen de volgende geluidsets:

1: 4× l'acoustics sb218
8× l'acoustics arcs

2: 2×nexo SI 2000 
8× RS synq sub

3: 4× stage accompany ps16s
4× stage accompany XL-Bin
8× stage accompany p26s


Welke set geeft het beste geluid? En het gaat het hardst?
Hoe ver draagt de muziek enz.
De prijs per set maakt even niet uit, het gaat alleen om de kwaliteit.
Iemand die mij misschien kan helpen?

Alvastbedankt :Smile:

----------


## salsa

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb voor onze carnavalswagen de keuze tussen de volgende geluidsets:
> 
> 1: 4× l'acoustics sb218
> 8× l'acoustics arcs
> 
> 2: 2×nexo SI 2000 
> 8× RS synq sub
> ...



Dan zou ik set 3 aanbevelen puur om het aantal subs met toppen.
Moet wel goed gaan op een trailer ja...

Dave

----------


## 4AC

> 1: 4× l'acoustics sb218
> 8× l'acoustics arcs



Weliswaar een TOPmerk dat door iedereen geaccepteerd wordt, maar van deze set loop ik niet warm.
De sb218 is nou niet bepaalt een wereldsub, niet echt 'wauw' wat je zou verwachten. De opvolger SB28 -die BMS woofers heeft- heeft veel meer in huis. De Arcs zijn leuke dingen, maar echt fijn vind ik ze niet klinken en ze gaan eigenlijk ook gewoon niet echt hard.





> 2: 2×nexo SI 2000 
> 8× RS synq sub



Die Nexo set is leuk, maar veroudert. De Sync RS subs zijn ronduit bagger, prut, rommel, geldverspilling. Deze set kan bij lange na niet op tegen de l'Acoustics set.





> 3: 4× stage accompany ps16s
> 4× stage accompany XL-Bin
> 8× stage accompany p26s



Hier zou mijn keuze dan op vallen. Een echte gooi-en-smijt set die gewoon knetterhard gaat. Wel is de verhouding sub/mid-high wat opmerkelijk, maar ach, die p26s'en zijn echte full-range kasten dus dat komt wel goed. Mits je het goed opstelt, goed instelt, goed aanstuurt en een juiste muziekbron gebruikt (geen laptop met mp3's dus) heb je hier een goede aan wat mij betreft.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## stephan12345

Offtopic:

Kan iemand me info geven over dat evenement wat in Udenhout plaats vind?

alvast bedankt.

----------


## Back on Track

Hier nog een belangstellende!

Mocht Fkone niet meer reageren, wil ik graag de MOD vragen om zijn email adres zodat ik hem in iedergeval kan mailen en evt de informatie op J&H zetten...

ik kom namelijk uit Udenhout en ben toch wel heeeel erg nieuwsgierig!

----------


## moderator

Helaas niet mogelijk via modje!
Los daarvan: geluid op carnavalswagens is het onderwerp van gesprek...

----------


## Back on Track

Even een nieuwe Thread maken en daar om info vragen?

----------


## hardstyle

Dat carnaval in Udenhout lijkt me wel wat :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bij ons is het gek, maar nog nèt weer niet zo gek :Frown:

----------


## moderator

@back on...jups, graag

----------


## frank1982cas

waar halen ze de stroom van daan

----------


## djspeakertje

Aggegraat :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

> waar halen ze de stroom van daan



Hoogstwaarschijnlijk van een aggregaat, zoals dat meestal gaat bij mobiele evenementen.  :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hardstyle

Nee, zo'n aggregaat is te groot, je moet zoiets hebben als deze:
Google Afbeeldingen resultaat voor http://www.dicks-kampeerhal.nl/nieuw/data/6-caravan/5-electra/2-aggregaat-900Watt.jpg

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je een aggegraat nodig hebt kan de verhuurder van dat ding je wel vertellen welke je hebben moet :Wink: . En 0,9KW lijkt me een beetje weinig voor een carnavalswagen, die gebruik je voor elektrisch gereedschap op locatie :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## vasco

> waar halen ze de stroom van *daan*



Nee die halen ze niet bij Daan. Neem contact op met een willekeurig verhuurbedrijf van aggregaten en ze kunnen je precies vertellen wat je nodig hebt voor het doel.



> Nee, zo'n aggregaat is te groot, je moet zoiets hebben als deze:
> Google Afbeeldingen resultaat voor http://www.dicks-kampeerhal.nl/nieuw/data/6-caravan/5-electra/2-aggregaat-900Watt.jpg



Ik mag toch hopen dat je hier een smilie bent vergeten te plaatsen.

Zo niet, ga jij lekker met je camping speeltje ergens een feestje bouwen in je camping-4 persoons-bungalow-"feest"-tentje. Gaan wij ondertussen verder met serieus werk voor volwassen bedrijven.

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, jah :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

een normale aggregaat hier in Udenhout ligt rond de 35 KVA

----------


## hardstyle

Oh, valt me nog mee, me pa heeft volgens mij ook nog eentje van 35KVA, alleen wel voor achter de traktor :Wink:

----------


## banaan333

denk dat het eerder rond de 45 a 50kva ligt

----------


## Back on Track

niet iedereen is zo groot  :Frown:

----------


## hardstyle

@banaan zou ook goed kunnen, weet het niet precies.

----------


## Back on Track

Wie komt er nou precies uit de regio Udenhout?

Ik!

----------


## banaan333

> Wie komt er nou precies uit de regio Udenhout?
> 
> Ik!



telt hilvarenbeek daar ook bij? xD

----------


## Back on Track

Jah hoor (+10)

----------


## chippie

Gisteren weer een aanvraag voor even 10kW installatie voor carnavalswagen........denk niet dat we zoiets gaan doen......installatie is te goed om met bier en confetti te besmeuren.

----------


## Whoot

Hallo,

Ik wil voor de carnavalsoptocht boxen gaan kopen, maar ik ben hier helemaal niet in thuis.

Hoeveel Watt heb ik hiervoor nodig om de muziek best hard te zetten zonder dat er ruis is?
Wat voor merken zijn goed, kwa kwaliteit en kosten.

Ik heb zelf boxen gevonden, maar weet totaal niet of dit een goed merk is...
DJ Luidspreker versterker combinatie 1000W | MaxiAxi
Het gaat dus om 2 boksen en versterker....

MVG,

Whoot.

----------


## 4AC

Hallo,

Even een heel kort antwoord:
- Je bent niet de enige hier bij een carnavalsvereniging die 'boxen' wil, gebruik dan ook zeker even de ZOEKFUNCTIE
- Nee, het setje dat je noemt is prut, rommel, waardeloos, zooi, geldverspilling
- Heb je weinig te makken en geen verstand van zaken, koop dan niet maar GA HUREN

Sorry voor het ontbreken van de argumentatie, maar deze vragen zijn inmiddels al duizend keer gesteld en dat is wat minder.

Mvg,

Teun

Ohja;
- Watt is slechts het vermogen, decibellekes, daar draait het om
- Ruis is heel wat anders dan wat jij doet vermoeden
- Kwa bestaat niet, qua wel.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Gebruik de zoek functie op het forum . 
Er zij al plenty mensen met een zelfde soort vraag betreffende carnaval op dit forum .
Het merk zegt me niks (carnaval ook niet trouwens maar goed = een noodzakelijk kwaad zo eens per jaar).

----------


## MusicXtra

> (carnaval ook niet trouwens maar goed = een noodzakelijk kwaad zo eens per jaar).



Was dat niet een feest om afgeschreven geluidssetjes stuk te spelen?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Als ik zo af en toe hoor wat mensen op zo'n wagen willen plaatsen zoals de vragen betreffende l'acoustic arc's bv. houdt ik me aanbevolen om die af geschreven shit in te laden en ev. te repareren maar goed .

Qua speakers maakt het niet echt vel uit . Na een vat bier zal het niemand boeien hoe die speakers klinken als het maar hard gaat en flink vervormt

----------


## MusicXtra

Al zet je er L'acoustics op, meestal worden er heel erg platgecompreste MP3tjes over gedraaid en dan liefst nog vol in alle limiters.
Eigenlijk is het setje waar TS mee kwam een prima setje voor carnaval. :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp even samengevoegd met reeds bestaand (en actueel!) onderwerp over geluid bij de karn-afval

----------


## Richnies2000

> Gebruik de zoek functie op het forum . 
> Er zij al plenty mensen met een zelfde soort vraag betreffende carnaval op dit forum .
> Het merk zegt me niks (carnaval ook niet trouwens maar goed = een noodzakelijk kwaad zo eens per jaar).



ik denk eerder dat je het merk niet wilt kennen! Sk..e.

----------


## salsa

JA HOOR!!! Daar gaan we weer!!!! Vanavond hier op Aruba de eerste Carn-afval Parade met vele trailers met belachelijk veel geluid erop!!!!
Ik zal proberen foto's te maken of via m'n FB als Photobook te zetten..

Dave

----------


## -Dj-

Wij gaan dit jaar ook een wagen, maar was eigenlijk benieuwd of er een andere mogelijkheid tot stroomvoorziening buiten een aggregaat. Iemand die mee werkt was er namelijk zeker van dat een ander wagen het direct van de vrachtwagen (Accu?) haalt, maar dit lijkt mij eigenlijk vrij lastig als je een flinke installatie hebt want dat is natuurlijk zo leeg, of toch niet?

----------


## SPS

> Wij gaan dit jaar ook een wagen, maar was eigenlijk benieuwd of er een andere mogelijkheid tot stroomvoorziening buiten een aggregaat. Iemand die mee werkt was er namelijk zeker van dat een ander wagen het direct van de vrachtwagen (Accu?) haalt, maar dit lijkt mij eigenlijk vrij lastig als je een flinke installatie hebt want dat is natuurlijk zo leeg, of toch niet?



Electrische auto's hebben een flink accupack! Kun je zeker wel wat mee doen. Zet zo'n auto op je wagen (nog een leuk onderwerp ook voor carnaval...) en je hebt energie zat! :Big Grin: 

Stom dat ik deze gouden tip gratis weggeef............... :Cool: 

Paul

----------


## R. den Ridder

wij hebben in Bloemencorso zundert ooit geëxperimenteerd met geluid via accu's en dit was geen succes. accu's vinden de variabele vraag van lage tonen verre van leuk, en je hebt ze dan ook zo leeg. Daarnaast vinden digitale zaken in versterkers en randapparatuur die inzakkende spanning ook niet leuk. 

we gebruiken accu's nog wel voor het aandrijven van de motoren op hydraulische pompen als er geen aggregaat meegaat op een wagen, bijv. wanneer er geen geluid nodig is, en voor de spanning van de geluidinstallatie om duwers aan te sturen.

----------


## hardstyle

Wij gebruiken gewoon een kleine aggregaat (ik dacht 4 kVA) en wat we erop hebben staan: 2x K-115 (P-1200) 2x X-18B (P-2000) 2x MC-12 :Embarrassment: (P-500) 2x zelfbouw 300W sub(P-500)
Valt dus nog best mee, gaat er gewoon om dat we overal rond de wagen een beetje geluid hebben, moet dus niet super hard gaan.  :Wink:

----------


## erwinlaar

Heb een vraag, en waarschijnlijk hebben meerdere mensen deze vraag al gesteld maar kan hem niet zo snel vinden. 
Komende zondag is 't weer carnaval. Nu hebben we de onderstaande set en ik zou graag weten of dit genoeg is om een mooie sound te krijgen. 

Het gaat om 5 actieve speakers:

Toppen:
2 x Crest Audio LQ12P: 500 watt rms & 1000 watt peak p/st (128dB peak)

2 x QSC K12: 1000 watt rms & 2000 watt peak p/st (131dB peak)

Bas:

1 x Crest Audio LQ15PSW: 1000 watt rms / 1500 watt peak (128dB)

Ons agregaat is 20kVA

Heeft iemand een idee of dit genoeg is voor een carnavalswagen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## rinus bakker

Lijkt mij helemaal top!

----------


## showband

zou je niet vier line array's ophangen?
Of zes, als de vrachtwagen wat langer is.... 
Eentje extra voor de zekerheid.

Minder dan twee schijnt not done te zijn tegenwoordig.
 :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## erwinlaar

> zou je niet vier line array's ophangen?
> Of zes, als de vrachtwagen wat langer is.... 
> Eentje extra voor de zekerheid.
> 
> Minder dan twee schijnt not done te zijn tegenwoordig.



haha nee, dank je. Maar even serieus, is dit een beetje genoeg geluid?

grt

----------


## @lex

Misschien eerst een een discussie opzetten wat 'genoeg' is en daarna doorfilosofereren over wat 'een beetje genoeg' is... Zullen we een datum prikken voor een avondje?

@lex

----------


## stainz

[sarcasm mode] je weet dat je vanaf ongeveer 90dB blijvende gehoorschade op kunt lopen? Jullie spullen kunnen allemaal rond de 130dB dus moet toch zeker hard genoeg zijn dan? [/sarcasm mode] 

Weet je wat je vraagt? 

Of het genoeg is voor een mooie sound... geluidstechnici hier op het forum hebben daar zo hun mening over, want een mooie sound heeft namelijk 0,0 te maken met de hoeveelheid luidsprekers en hun vermogen. Een goede sound heeft te maken met een goed ingeregeld geheel, waarbij de luidsprekers nog net niet ondergeschikt zijn aan de rest van de apparatuur. 

Bij Carnaval draait het vaak om zo hard mogelijk, en flink knallen. Vanuit dat oogpunt zou ik eens kijken of je die QSC toppen niet kan inruilen voor wat meer bassen van dezelfde soort als jullie verder hebben.

----------


## erwinlaar

> Of het genoeg is voor een mooie sound... geluidstechnici hier op het forum hebben daar zo hun mening over, want een mooie sound heeft namelijk 0,0 te maken met de hoeveelheid luidsprekers en hun vermogen. Een goede sound heeft te maken met een goed ingeregeld geheel, waarbij de luidsprekers nog net niet ondergeschikt zijn aan de rest van de apparatuur. 
> 
> Bij Carnaval draait het vaak om zo hard mogelijk, en flink knallen. Vanuit dat oogpunt zou ik eens kijken of je die QSC toppen niet kan inruilen voor wat meer bassen van dezelfde soort als jullie verder hebben.



Dat is helaas niet mogelijk. Geluid is van mezelf. Ik ga het in ieder geval alsvolgt indelen:

Op de sub zitten vier uitgangen (2 x line out en 2 x Hi Pass Out)

2 x QSC gaat op de line-out
2 x LQ12P op de HP out

Denk dat dat het beste is. Kan eventueel mijn Martin Audio ICT-300's nog op de extra ingebouwde versterker in de sub zetten (500watt).

Meer laag heb ik dus niet maar kan dit misschien een klein beetje opvangen met de K1'2's via de line-uitgang (fullrange).

----------

